# Synthetic Oil in Generator



## ironart

I just did an oil and filter change in my Generac 5.6kw gen set.   I used Amsol 5-30 synthetic oil for the job.....

Everything went well and I was a happy camper....The gen set only has 450 hrs on it and I just wanted it to last as long as it could.

I am at the local RV dealer talking about a lube job and oil change on the MH and mentioned that I had just changed the oil on my Gen set..(With Synthetic oil)......The Tech told me that they have had a lot of trouble with Synthetic in Gen sets.....Evidently the oil pressure sensor does not like that thin oil (when the engine gets hot) and will stop the gen set due to lack of oil pressure...????

Has anyone heard of this or is this guy just "Way Out There"  ????


----------



## LEN

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

I think he's blowing smoke as the viscosity of the oil is 5 cold and 30 hot. Thats the Idea of multi vis oil to be like a thin vis cold and like a thicker vis hot.

LEN


----------



## ironart

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

That's what I always thought...   
These guys seemed a "little too nice"    Probably wanted to get another oil change out of me..!!


----------



## Paul235

RE: Synthetic Oil in Generator



I think you just did the best thing for your genset. You'll be happy with the ease of starting and the need for more frequent oil changes. I assume you used ATM 10-30. In an automobile its good for 25,000 miles between changes under normal service with an Amsoil oil filter. Did you use an Amsoil filter with the change? If not, you can double what Generac calls for the normal change interval. 

Paul


----------



## ironart

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Hi Paul,
Thanks for the reassurance....        Amsoil does not make a replacement filter for the Gernac Gen set....I had to order them on line from a Generac distributor.
4 pack was close to $30.00    I will use one when I change the oil in the engine....I usually only go 5K between oil changes....I might go to 7K with the Synthetic but not more than that.....Just a Habit.   

Where abouts on the "Left Coast" are you..????

Thanks again

Paul


----------



## H2H1

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

well I was thinking of using synthetic blend oil when I changed my oil. I only have 22,ooo on it so I think I will be safe. GENSET gets the same but with a NAPA filter.


----------



## ironart

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Hi Hollis,

Engine is next on the list...It only has 4K on the current oil and I was going to wait till it got to 5K before the change....It was a quart low and I added a quart of 10/30 synthetic blend to fill er up.....thought I would just get the old girl ready for the change.....       :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Hi Paul,
 Well that my intention is to break her in before I go 100% synthetic. I changed my oil at 6500 or 7000 miles on the engine oil. The genset doesn't run that much so changing that oil we be later own. enjoy your camping


----------



## Paul235

RE: Synthetic Oil in Generator



> Paul235 - 8/28/2008  4:48 PM
> 
> You'll be happy with the ease of starting and the need for (shoud have said) --> _less frequent oil changes_.
> 
> Paul







Boy you can tell it was past my bedtime when I wrote that.


----------



## Kirk

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

The only down side that I have heard was that an Onan tech once told me that some of their gensets will leak oil or use some if changed to synthetic after a long term of use. He suggested that if you want to run synthetic to shift to it in the first 300 to 500 hours of operation and it should be no problem. He also said that if you have an older one, it is still worth a try, just realizing that it may not work.


----------



## Paul235

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Ironart
I'm Antioch, ca  about 40 miles east of S.F.  What filter does your Generac use?  I'm surprised there wasn't a Amsoil filter that fits your unit.  There's a good cross-reference on Amsoil's website.  I also have a Generac NP-66G that had a Pennzoil PZ39 but crossed over to an Amsoil EAO09.  These filters have a 98% efficiency rating at 15microns compared to 30% for a regular paper element filter.  Only synthetic type filters keep the smaller particles trapped in the filter and they are what causes most engine wear.  Even the non-Amsoil type approach 80% efficiency. 

Anytime you change from conventional oil to a synthetic like Amsoil, the company recommends using an engine flush to remove deposits inside the oil galleys and passages. Its a fast acting cleaner that only needs 20 minutes at idle speeds to to be effective. Here's a quote from their website:

"Even though you may follow a routine service
schedule, your driving conditions may be far from
routine. Stop and go driving, prolonged periods of
idling, short trips that donâ€™t allow your engine time
to warm up, towing a trailer, the ingestion of airborne
dirt, fuel dilution, water condensation, and
oxidized oil will eventually cause the formation of a
thick, gummy deposit known as sludge. Settling
throughout the engine, sludge will clog oil passages,
restricting the flow of oil to vital engine
parts, especially in the upper valve train areas.
A lack of lubrication in the upper valve train of
an engine allows petroleum varnishes and gum
deposits to form on valves, lifters, rocker arms,
push rods, and other engine parts. Engine wear is
accelerated in these areas, causing a loss of
power and increased fuel consumption."

This obviously applies to vehicle motors but should used in smaller motors as well.  10% of total oil capacity will do the job.  Just don't rev up or drive after adding this to the oil system.   Hope this helps.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

I guess I could still switch over to synthetic as I only have 481 hrs on my 14 year old Onon Emerald 4000.  I have been changing the oil (15/40 weight) out about every 6 mos and the filter once a year as I don't really use the Gen a great deal.  However, it's great to have when needed to dry camp at Casino or whatever.  I probably have 1/2 of the hours on the generator as routine exercise hrs.  The oil looks like new when it's changed.  Any recommendations.


----------



## USMC

RE: Synthetic Oil in Generator

You are using the very best synthetic oil available personally I have used Mobile 1 fully synthetic oil since back in the 70's in my vehicles it is the next best oil to Amosil and is cheaper, I was going to use it in my lawn mower once and I was told the very same thing as you were told, but then I got to thinking about it and you can buy the same exact weight in Amosil as you use in your generator the difference between your regular oil and any synthetic oil is that regular oil looses it's slickness and you have friction in your motor parts with synthetic oil it always stays slick and you do not have friction within your moving motor parts.

I use synthetic in my lawn mowers now for years and I just bought a new Husgavarna 26 horse power rider and I took the oil that came with it out and replaced it with mobile one 30 weight and it does just fine, would it be possible that the salesman wanted you to buy there oil? If I had concerns I would just step up the weight used in your generator, I also have a 5 horse power generator I use it in also. Later Jim


----------



## ironart

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Hi PAUL,
Thanks for the info on the Amsoil oil filter. Our Generators are the same...NP-66G and should use the same filter.   I had no idea that the filtration on the Amsoil was so much better.....I will go to Napa tomorrow and see if I can get the AE009.  When I did my little investigation (internet) for oil filters for that unit....I came up with no luck at all....

DL...I have used 15/40 on my old Onon 4000 for years...I has only 1800 hrs on it and runs like a top...Sorry to see it go...That was only because I had that same oil for the engine and hate to carry more stuff than I need....It sure worked for me.....This new one says it likes 5/30   but it is new and I am following the MFG instructions.  

USMC....I use Mobile 1 synthetic in my 99 Expedition (108000 miles) and the engine loves it.  I don't use the Amsoil filter but I am going to start....
             I had 98000 miles on my Ford when I switched to Mobile 1.  I heard that there might be a leaking problem but I have had not seen any of that...

I'm kind of old and set in my ways but I think this new stuff really works...I am going to use it in all my junk.....I guess I should put some in the tractor too....

Thanks to all for your comments.....I did think the guy was "Blowing Smoke"  or "Smoking Blow"  I'm not sure which     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Paul235

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator



Ironart

You won't have any luck finding Amsoil products at NAPA. Amsoil has for years kept the marketing of their products through smallish type dealers. Not many auto parts stores carry them. There is a "find a dealer" process on the website if there is something you need right away and can't wait the normal 2-3 delivery times. The company stipulates that no retail outlets with more than 12 stores can offer the products for sale. It is their way of protecting us small dealers from being wiped out by the likes of Walmart & other big chains. We can't compete with their buying and selling power. We're here to give you the best stuff possible and knock you over with service. Any problems or questions, call the  800-956-5695 number and talk to someone direct. No bots or recorders during normal business hours. We even have direct contact with the technical people who engineer the products.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Oh boy ...  :clown:


----------



## ironart

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Hi Paul,
Did you guys do OK in the storm....I guess it wasn't quite as bad as it could have been..


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Thanks for asking!  Where I am all I got was a wet driveway.  It went by so fast that it died off before the outer bands reached us. I would say that even Beaumont only got minimal rain and wind, but the rain is still coming for east Texas.

I'm just glad to wake up this morning without having to do a cleanup!


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Tex, Glad to hear minimal problems in your area.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Glad to hear that you had no problems with the weather Tex.  Heck, we all knew that all you had to do was wave your magic wand and stop Gustav. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Synthetic Oil in Generator

Hey Tex glad that you are ok and not having any clean up. As Nash stated  just wave your magic wand and keep safe :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Angeou

*Synthetic lubricating oil*

Synthetic oils for use in diesel engines are primarily blended from synthesized hydrocarbons and esters. These base oils are manufactured by chemically reacting lower molecular weight materials to produce a lubricant that has planned predictable properties.

Synthetic oil was developed for use in extreme environment where the ambient temperature may be as low as -50°F[-45°C] and extremely high engine temperatures at up to 400°F[205°C]. Under these extreme conditions petroleum base stock lubricants (mineral oil) do not perform satisfactorily.

Synthetic lubricating oil for use in areas where the ambient temperature is consistently lower than -13°F[-25°C]. Synthetic lubricating oil may be used at higher ambient temperatures provided they meet the appropriate API Service categories and viscosity grades.


----------



## martinoermando

ironart said:


> I just did an oil and filter change in my Generac 5.6kw gen set.   I used Amsol 5-30 synthetic oil for the job.....
> 
> Everything went well and I was a happy camper....The gen set only has 450 hrs on it and I just wanted it to last as long as it could.
> 
> I am at the local RV dealer talking about a lube job and Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin oil change on the MH and mentioned that I had just changed the oil on my Gen set..(With Synthetic oil)......The Tech told me that they have had a lot of trouble with Synthetic in Gen sets.....Evidently the oil pressure sensor does not like that thin oil (when the engine gets hot) and will stop the gen set due to lack of oil pressure...????
> 
> Has anyone heard of this or is this guy just "Way Out There"  ????


I changed my oil at 6500 or 7000 miles on the engine oil. The genset doesn't run that much so changing that oil we be later own. enjoy your camping


----------



## House Husband

Synthetic multi viscosity oil is the best. I've had it in my generator for over 18 years. Amsol is as good as it gets. Multi viscosity oil doesn't get thinner when hot, it gets thicker because of the additives. 

Richard


----------



## AllanButler

The best casino that I have encountered on the Internet guts.com There is a real license to carry out gambling activities on the Internet. A wide variety of entertainment on the site.


----------

